# Turtle Creek today



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Mullet and clam seemed to be the baits of choice today, but the fish just wanted to snack and not bite. Tide, water temp and clarity were perfect. Got the skunk anyway.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

At least you were out fishin . Hoping to get back down to Cape May for a weekend soon.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Give me shout when ya do. Be glad to fish with ya.


----------

